# Ali-g UK vs Ali-g US



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 2, 2005)

I wanted to make an ali-g thread and see what people think about him. dont just post your answers. talk about ali-g and ali-g accessories too


----------



## Kayo (Sep 2, 2005)

ALI G IN UK! =P
Borat was so damn funny in UK


----------



## Wierd Divide (Sep 3, 2005)

I liked Ali G when he first appeared doing hilarious interviews on the 11 o'clock show but then he got uber-popular and everyone started doing impressions of him and it was literally the most annoying thing in the world. I wanted him dead, and I blame him as the forerunner for most of UK's chav culture.

The most annoying thing is that most of his immitators don't even realise that he is an actor and is actually really posh.


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 7, 2005)

im an american but i appreciate the UK version much more for some reason because it had an audience. and the people he interviewd where much better. the movie could have been better though. i think that Borat holds the show in the US. all of it is funny but without the borat stuff HBO wouldve cancelled it a LONG time ago.

yeah, sascha baren cohen went to oxford or cambridge i believe.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 7, 2005)

The UK version is really good.  The US has some laughs but not as much as I had with the UK version.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 3, 2005)

the UK version was better the US...by far...


----------



## 'RoP' (Nov 3, 2005)

Boraaaaaat will crash you...!!!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

Either one will do but I agree the UK is better a bit.....


----------

